

Dear Google, I'm ready to pay a monthly subscription fee for Google Reader. - YAFZ

Dear Google, I'm ready to pay a monthly subscription fee for Google Reader. How much do you want?
======
aw4y
what are the best features in googlereader you can't find on other platforms?

